# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: فایلهایی که یک فایل exe در هنگام اجرا به آنها نیاز دارد؟؟؟؟

## vahidff

سلام
برای اینکه بفهمم یک فایل اجرایی در زمان اجرا به چه فایلهایی نیاز داره باید چه کار کنم؟
مثلاً بعضی فایلهای اجرایی چند تا فایل در کنارشون هست و یا اینکه چند تا فایل رو توی system32 کپی می کنند که به اونها نیاز دارند.
خلاصه بگم می خوام از یه برنامه ای که Setup داره و نصب می شه توی برنامه خودم استفاده کنم.

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------

